

English question in Korea's national college entrance exam.. can you solve it? - taeyoungwoo
http://i.imgur.com/oHPkSAY.jpg
FYI: This was a question in &quot;Suneung&quot; (Korean national college entrance exam) for high school seniors (age 18) who are not expected to have received any formal English education outside of the in-school curriculum that Korean public schools have.
======
tokenadult
I correctly inferred the actual phrase from the original source:

[http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/science-and-
non-s...](http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/science-and-non-science-
in-liberal-education)

------
espeed
5

